# Tabelle 200 pixel kleiner als 100%



## derfabse (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Ich weiss, der Titel ist mißverständlich gewählt... aber mir ist nichts treffenderes eingefallen.

Also, hier mein Problem:
Ich  möchte zunächst eine Tabelle erstellen, die 100% der Browserhöhe einnimmt, also so:

_<table height="100%">blablabla</table>_
 Soweit ist das kein Problem... jetzt will ich aber eine tabelle einfügen, die 100% der Browserhöhe einnimmt - (MINUS) 20 pixel !

Geht das irgendwie?
Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt...
Danke für eure Hilfe!
Fabse


----------



## ParadiseCity (17. Mai 2004)

nimm eine kleinere prozentanzahl


----------



## Tim C. (17. Mai 2004)

```
<body style="margin:0px;">
<table style="height:100%; margin-top:10px; margin-bottom:10px;">
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
```
Sollte gehen, oder nicht?


----------



## derfabse (17. Mai 2004)

@ParadiseCity: Geht nicht,... sonst is der Abstand bei untescheidlichen Auflösungen ja unterschiedlich groß (kleinere Prozentzahl bei niedriger Auflösung sind ja weniger Pixel...)

@Tim: Ja, so hab ich auch zuerst gedacht, aber ich hab irgendwie vergessen zu erwähnen dass da oben und unten was drunter soll...also sagen wir z.B. oben ne grafik mit 20 Pixeln und unten ne Grafik mit 20 Pixeln und dazwischen die Tabelle sodass der ganze Browser ausgefüllt wird...  War wohl mein Fehler ...


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Mai 2004)

Wie wär's, wenn du einfach oben und unten noch eine (jeweils 20 Pixel hohe) Zeile in die Tabelle einfügst und die Grafiken darein legst? Ist zwar keine hundertprozentige Lösung, sollte aber gehen.


----------



## derfabse (17. Mai 2004)

Hast schon recht... :-D das, was oben und unten drankommt wär allerdings etwas komplizierter als dass es in ne tabellenzeile passen würd... Ausserdem: wo wäre der spass wenn man keine andre Lösung findet.....  Aber trotzdem Danke!


----------

